# what bites inshore in the winter?



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey all I usually flats fish but of course there are no fish on the flats this time of year. whats biting now (dec-february) and what type of location and techniques. are sheepshead biting now or is that a little later also are reds still biting off of bridges?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Flounder are biting in the gulf, not inshore but they are really hungry, bulls are schooling in the bays and I expect there are a few slot size ones on the flats once the sun warms them mid day. Sheepshead are around the bridges but the bite was a little finicky when we tried. You will really have to tackle down. Split shot and a flouro leader should help.


----------



## dlee20 (Dec 17, 2013)

The bull reds are schooling and we caught a couple of the at Alabama point. We came back in and caught some flounder and specs in the grassy flats.


----------

